# Cigar Tattoo!



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

Got this piece done last night on the outside of my forearm. Over exaggerated design obviously, but has more character that way. Probably do a Mans Ruin Betty Boop next time.


----------



## Tika (Sep 20, 2012)

I am glad you are happy with your Tattoo. 

I wonder if Pete Johnson has one similar?


----------



## JoeT (Sep 15, 2012)

looks like a worm with a mouth yelling at one end hehe!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

To each his own. One of my sleeves includes a caricature of Faulkner smoking a pipe :biggrin: The blue looks like it pops nicely. Is that pre-mixed or powder based ink?


----------



## smokeyme (Apr 21, 2013)

Excellent tatto


----------



## bleber (Oct 13, 2012)

The longer I'm on here, the more amazed I am at how diverse the cigar smoking population is. I guess i shouldn't be surprised. Nice Tattoo!


----------



## atrain1560 (May 17, 2013)

Awesome! I'm so close to doing something similar. Just need to put my brave pants on!


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

Tobias Lutz said:


> To each his own. One of my sleeves includes a caricature of Faulkner smoking a pipe :biggrin: The blue looks like it pops nicely. Is that pre-mixed or powder based ink?


Thanks guys. And it's pre mixed. Eternal and Intenze Ink.


----------



## Goatmilk (Jan 2, 2012)

Kind of looks like a severed ***** to me............sorry


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

Wasn't too sure if there were other tattooed folks on here. I actually am a mod on a tattoo forum. Only problem I see with it is all that empty skin around it!


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

Give me time my man! 

And if all you see is a ***** Goat, Well, I cant vouch for what ya think about. Enjoy that next cigar I guess???


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

john_c said:


> Wasn't too sure if there were other tattooed folks on here. I actually am a mod on a tattoo forum. Only problem I see with it is all that empty skin around it!


Curious to which Forum? I'm on a couple.


----------



## Merleos (Apr 23, 2013)

That's ink you don't see every day. I do body paint, and am always amazed at the skill of tattoo artists; when I make a mistake it washes off, lol.


----------



## john_c (Apr 25, 2013)

Anthony Johnson said:


> Curious to which Forum? I'm on a couple.


Last Sparrow


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

atrain1560 said:


> Awesome! I'm so close to doing something similar. Just need to put my brave pants on!


I put my brave pants on last July....


----------



## Dr. Conny (Feb 17, 2013)

Just when you thought you had found all the Liga Privada fans on this site.... nice tattoo


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

penguinshockey said:


> I put my brave pants on last July....


Nice! And I'll have to check out that last sparrow forum!


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

Cigar looks a lil limp..nice tats tho guys..


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

penguinshockey said:


> I put my brave pants on last July....


Dang Jim, you are one hard brother! The only thing missing is the subliminal naked ladies in the ice cubes like the classic liquor ads had of 70's and 80's.


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Anthony Johnson said:


> Got this piece done last night on the outside of my forearm. Over exaggerated design obviously, but has more character that way. Probably do a Mans Ruin Betty Boop next time.
> View attachment 44194


Anthony, nice. I am not a "new school" guy personally, but I like your commitment. I have a ton of "American traditional" work (both arms sleeved) and have been thinking of cigar related piece.

For the guys making comments about limpness, exaggeration, etc. just remember that not everyone is going to understand the intended exaggeration of new school tattoo art and as long as you are happy with it, that is all that matters.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Wizzles (May 23, 2013)

I like the concept, I'm just curious if the right side has a band, ash or a flame on it. It does pop very nicely.


----------



## Anthony Johnson (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys, and yeah, it's a band. Didn't want to personalize it. Just keep it plain.


----------

